# إلى الإخوة المهندسين المتخصصين في إضافات الإسمنت



## أبو 14 (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة خلطة إسمنتية لها قوام العجينة بحيث يمكن طباعتها بقوالب خاصة لتتخذ أشكالا مشابهة للحجر الطبيعي 
من خصائص هذه الخلطة الإسمنتية أنها قابلة للتشغيل زمن الشك متأخر لا تظهر عليها تشققات مقاومتها جيدة نفاذية الماء فيها قليلة 
أدعو الإخوة الأفاضل أعضاء المنتدى من المهندسين لمناقشة هذا الموضوع من حيث المكونات الأساسية لهذه الخلطة الإسمنتية حتى يستفيد الجميع إن شاء الله 
الرجاء انظر في الصور من خلال المرفقات للتوضيح أكثر


----------



## abue tycer (15 يوليو 2010)

التحكم بالشك او الشد يعتمد بشكل اساس على السيطرة والتحكم على الخواص الفيزياوية للاسمنت وبشكل خاص النعومة اومايسمى البلين او التحكم بمكونات الاسمنت وخصوصا ارتفاع c3s و c3a مع تحياتي


----------



## أبو 14 (15 يوليو 2010)

abue tycer قال:


> التحكم بالشك او الشد يعتمد بشكل اساس على السيطرة والتحكم على الخواص الفيزياوية للاسمنت وبشكل خاص النعومة اومايسمى البلين او التحكم بمكونات الاسمنت وخصوصا ارتفاع c3s و c3a مع تحياتي



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا أخي على المداخلة المفيدة لكن أخي هناك إضافات خاصة تضاف للإسمنت و الرمل 
1 _ إضافة لإعطاء الخلطة قوام العجينة 
2 _ إضافة تؤخر من زمن جفاف الخلطة 
من لديه خبرة في هذه الإضافات فليفد إخوانه و الله يجزيه خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يوليو 2010)

في البداية أشكرك أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المميز
وأرجو أن أفيد الموضوع ولو بشء قليل لكي أجعله شامل بهذا الموضوع

مراحل أنتاج الأسمنت مفصل صوريا ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t207910.html


----------



## أبو 14 (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا لك أخي مهندس المحبة على الإفادة و مرورك الطيب 
الموضوع يحتاج إلى إثراء من حيث البوليميرات التي تضاف إلى الإسمنت و الرمل و كربونات الكالسيوم 
هذه الخلطة مفيدة جدا في صناعة الديكور الخارجي و الداخلي على حد سواء المهم أن الخلطة يكون لها قوام العجينة و زمن الجفاف متأخر


----------



## chemicaleng (17 يوليو 2010)

أبو 14 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> شكرا لك أخي مهندس المحبة على الإفادة و مرورك الطيب
> الموضوع يحتاج إلى إثراء من حيث البوليميرات التي تضاف إلى الإسمنت و الرمل و كربونات الكالسيوم
> هذه الخلطة مفيدة جدا في صناعة الديكور الخارجي و الداخلي على حد سواء المهم أن الخلطة يكون لها قوام العجينة و زمن الجفاف متأخر



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
ما اقصى سماكه للطبقه المراد عملها ؟؟؟ 
الله الموفق


----------



## أبو 14 (17 يوليو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم
> ما اقصى سماكه للطبقه المراد عملها ؟؟؟
> الله الموفق



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله بركاته 
حياك الله أخي سمك الطبقة الأقصى هو 4 سم حيث يمكن طبعها بشكل الحجر كما هو موضح في الصور أخي جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## أبو 14 (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي chemicaleng
بالنسبة هل إذاأضفت التيلوز تأخذ الخلطة قام العجينة و يتأخر زمن جفافها كذلك هل يمكنني إضافة ألياف السيليلوز لزيادة تماسك الخلطة *


----------



## chemicaleng (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الفاضل 
لا داعى لاستعمال الاسمنت نهائيا فى هذة الخلطه حتى تستطيع الوصول للمواصفات المطلوبه ولكن استخدم الغراء العادى الخاص بالنجارين او ( البولى فينيل اسيتات ) لكن حاول الحصول عليه من مصدر موثوق ( فى عبوته الاصليه) ومن الممكن ان تكون التركيبه التاليه مناسبه :
- 20 % ماء 
- 1 % تيلوز ( Tylose® MH 6000 YP4 ) 
- 3 % DOP ( داى اوكتيل فتالات ) 
مانع رغوه ومانع عفن كميه مناسبه ( 1 كجم لكل طن تقريبا ) 
وقم بخلطهم جيدا حتى ينحل التيلوز تماما 
- 40 % كربونات كالسيوم 40 ميكرون 
- 16 % رمل ناعم ( نفى ومغربل على منخل فى حدود 1 ملليمتر الى 2.5 ملليمتر ) 
- 15 % غراء بى فى ايه ( بولى فينيل اسيتات ) 
من الممكن التحكم فى لزوجه العجين بزيادة او تقليل الماء ( يعتمد على نوع الكربونات المستخدمه ) 

وستؤدى الغرض الذى تريده بتوفيق الله 
الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
راجع تركيبه معجون الجدران فى الموضوع التالى وهى فى نهايه الموضوع تقريبا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188002-12.html
لتتبع خطروات التصنيع المذكوره بها 
والفارق الاساسى بين الخلطتان هو فى :
- استعمال كربونات كالسيوم خشنه الى حد ما 
- استعمال الرمل 
- لا داعى لاضافه الصباغ الابيض ( ثاتى اكسيد التيتانيم ) لخفض الكلفه وحيث انه لاداعى لوجوده 
- استعمال تيلوز نسبه اعلى 
- استعمال غراء نسبه اعلى 
وارجو التجربه بكميه قليله واخبرنى بالنتيجه لنقوم معا بأى تعديل ممكن ( حسب الخامات التى ستستخدمها ) 

الله الموفق


----------



## أبو 14 (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي أظن أن هذه النسب مكلفة لأن البولي فينيل أسيتات ثمنه هنا في الجزائر حوالي 350 دينار ما يعادل 35 دولار فتكون قيمة 100 كغ من الخلطة ككل مرتفعة كما أن الشركات المصنعة لمثل هذه الخلطات تذكر من مكوناتها الإسمنت الأبيض


----------



## أبو 14 (17 يوليو 2010)

أخي للوضو أكثر تصفح هذا الفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48MQxa7z9wY&feature=related


----------



## chemicaleng (17 يوليو 2010)

أبو 14 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخي أظن أن هذه النسب مكلفة لأن البولي فينيل أسيتات ثمنه هنا في الجزائر حوالي 350 دينار ما يعادل 35 دولار فتكون قيمة 100 كغ من الخلطة ككل مرتفعة كما أن الشركات المصنعة لمثل هذه الخلطات تذكر من مكوناتها الإسمنت الأبيض



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
من ناحيه الكلفه لا اعتقد ان سعر الكيلوجرام الواحد من البولى فينيل اسيتات يتجاوز ال ( 1.25 دولار ) وهذا لافضل الانواع مما يعنى كلفه حوالى ( 0.19 من الدولار ) لكل كيلوجرام من التركيبه والكلفه الاجماليه للكيلو جرام ستكون فى حدود ( 0.3 الى 0.4 دولار / كيلوجرام من التركيب ) 
ولكن فى حاله ما اردنا استخدام الاسمنت فستباع وتعبأ الخلطه كبودرة ( فى اكياس ) وهو ما يعنى استخدام حبيبات البى فى ايه بدلا من الغراء السائل وسعر الحبيبات هو فى حدود اربع اضعاف سعر الغراء تقريبا ونسبته لن تقل عن 3 % من وزن التركيبه بالاضافه لكميه فى حدود من 20 الى 25 % اسمنت ابيض كما سنستخدم احد انواع الستيرات لاعطاء الليونه ( زنك او الومنيوم ستيرات ) فى حدود 0.5 % تقريبا ونوع التيلوز سيتغير الى ( Tylose® MH 10007 P4 ) 
اى ان الكلفه لن تتغير ولكن من الممكن حسابها ايضا 
واعطنى مهله للغد لاعطيك الجواب الكامل اخى الفاضل 
الله الموفق


----------



## أبو 14 (17 يوليو 2010)

أخي الكريم chemicaleng بارك الله فيك على صبرك معي فالموضوع جد مهم و يتسنى للإخوة الإستفادة منه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم أخوتي على هذا الطرح المفيد وإن شاء الله سوف يثبت إذا بقي كموضوع شامل لكل الأسمنت وتصنيعه والمشاكل التي تواجهه هذه الصناعة وأبرز الحلول وبالتوفيق وأرجو أكمال الموضوع لكي يثبت لأن النقاش الهادف هو الذي يبرز الموضوع ...


----------



## أبو 14 (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي مهندس المحبة شكرا لك على المرور الطيب وأرجو من جميع الإخوة المشاركة لإثراء هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## chemicaleng (17 يوليو 2010)

أبو 14 قال:


> أخي للوضو أكثر تصفح هذا الفيديو
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48mqxa7z9wy&feature=related



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
اسف لعدم تمكنى من فتح الفيديو المرسل ( حيث ان المكان المتواجد به يمنع الوصول لموقع ال يو تيوب ) ولى استفسار واحد هل المنتج الذى نتحدث عنه يأتى على شكل بودرة ( فى اكياس ) يضاف لها الماء عند الاستعمال ( وان كان كذلك فما الزمن التقريبى الذى يجب استخدام المنتج فيه بعد اضافه الماء له ) ام على شكل معجون جاهز للاستخدام المباشر.
ولك منى تحيه ولكل الاخوة فى الجزائر العربى الشقيق 
الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (17 يوليو 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> بارك الله فيكم أخوتي على هذا الطرح المفيد وإن شاء الله سوف يثبت إذا بقي كموضوع شامل لكل الأسمنت وتصنيعه والمشاكل التي تواجهه هذه الصناعة وأبرز الحلول وبالتوفيق وأرجو أكمال الموضوع لكي يثبت لأن النقاش الهادف هو الذي يبرز الموضوع ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخ الكريم 
هناك نقاط مهمه من الممكن مناقشتها هنا ومنها 
- اضافات الخرسانه المسلحه لتحسين خواصها ومقاوماتها.
- طرق اصلاح عيوب الخرسانه ( مثل لحام الخرسانه المسلحه وغيرها ) 
- الكيماويات الحديثه للبناء 
وشكرا على اهتمامك وتواجدك المستمر والهادف 
الله الموفق


----------



## أبو 14 (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي الكريم chemicaleng تحية عطرة من أهل الجزائر إلى إخواننا في سورية الحبيبة و خاصة أهل دمشق الشام و إلى كل المسلمين في بقاع الأرض 
أخي الكريم نعم المنتج الذى نتحدث عنه يأتى على شكل بودرة ( فى اكياس ) يضاف لها الماء عند الاستعمال وينبغي تطبيق المزيج خلال ساعة واحدة من إعداده وبعد راحة لمدة 5-10 دقائق يعني بعد تطبيق الخلطة على الحائط يجب أن ننتظر 10 دقائق ثم نطبع الأشكال المراد تشكيلها في خلال ساعة 
أخي هناك مواد أخرى يتطلبها هذا العمل كالأصباغ و عامل فك القوالب و هو سائل زيتي خاص بالقوالب كي لا تلتصق بالمزيج أو العجينة لكن نتكلم عنها لاحقا إن شاء الله 
أخي لزيادة التوضيح تصفح الموقع من خلال هذا الرابط و الله الموفق
http://www.stylebeton.com
http://www.stylebeton.com/assets/brochures/DECO_CREATE_DATA_SHEETS_EN.pdf
http://www.stylebeton.com/assets/brochures/Deco_Create_Application.pdf


----------



## أبو 14 (18 يوليو 2010)

> اسف لعدم تمكنى من فتح الفيديو المرسل ( حيث ان المكان المتواجد به يمنع الوصول لموقع ال يو تيوب )/QUOTE]
> أخي الفاضل يمكنك مشاهدة الفيديو على الرابط التالي
> http://www.stonesystem.com/decowall-video.html


----------



## chemicaleng (18 يوليو 2010)

*ملاحظات على التركيبه*



أبو 14 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخي الكريم chemicaleng تحية عطرة من أهل الجزائر إلى إخواننا في سورية الحبيبة و خاصة أهل دمشق الشام و إلى كل المسلمين في بقاع الأرض
> أخي الكريم نعم المنتج الذى نتحدث عنه يأتى على شكل بودرة ( فى اكياس ) يضاف لها الماء عند الاستعمال وينبغي تطبيق المزيج خلال ساعة واحدة من إعداده وبعد راحة لمدة 5-10 دقائق يعني بعد تطبيق الخلطة على الحائط يجب أن ننتظر 10 دقائق ثم نطبع الأشكال المراد تشكيلها في خلال ساعة
> أخي هناك مواد أخرى يتطلبها هذا العمل كالأصباغ و عامل فك القوالب و هو سائل زيتي خاص بالقوالب كي لا تلتصق بالمزيج أو العجينة لكن نتكلم عنها لاحقا إن شاء الله
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
من خلال مراجعتى للمواصفات المبينه فى الملفات المرفقه اجد ان :
- بما انه للاستخدامان الداخلى والخارجى فيجب الحرص فى اختيار المواد المالئه بحيث تكون ذات طبيعه كارهه للماء ولا تمتص الماء ( هذا مبين فى المواصفات ) ومثل هذة المواد المالئه ( التلك - سيليكات الالومنيوم - السيليكا او الرمل الابيض - الدولومايت ..... ) واعتقد ان كربونات الكالسيوم لن تفيدنا فى هذه الحاله.
- من الواضح من خلال نسبه الماء المستخدمه ( 20 % ) ان الكميه منخفضه كما ان زمن الجفاف اطول من العادى وذلك نتيجه لوضع نوعين من الاضافات هما :
- مبطئات الجفاف ( Retarders ) وهى مواد لتبطىء الجفاف وهى فى العاده مواد ذات مجموعات هيدروكسيل متعددة مثل ال ( جلوكوز - حمض الستريك - حمض التارتريك ..... ) .
- الملدنات ( Plasticizers ) او ال ( superplasticizers ) وهى مواد لتقليل كميه الماء المستخدمه ومن امثلتها ( liginsulfate - sulfonated melamine وغيرها ... ). 
- وجود بوليمرات لتحسين خواص الانسياب ( مشتقات الهيدروكسى ميثيل سيلليلوز ) ووجود حبيبات بى فى ايه ( بولى فينيل اسيتات ) وذلك لتحسين مقاومة المنتج للماء والرطوبه وترك المنتج لمده 10 دقائق قبل التشغيل لضمان تمازج محتوياته والدوبان الكامل للاضافات.

اعتقد ان من السهوله التوصل لمنتج ممائل ولكن يجب البحث عن المواد الاوليه فى السوق *
الله الموفق


----------



## أبو 14 (18 يوليو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم
> من خلال مراجعتى للمواصفات المبينه فى الملفات المرفقه اجد ان :
> - بما انه للاستخدامان الداخلى والخارجى فيجب الحرص فى اختيار المواد المالئه بحيث تكون ذات طبيعه كارهه للماء ولا تمتص الماء ( هذا مبين فى المواصفات ) ومثل هذة المواد المالئه ( التلك - سيليكات الالومنيوم - السيليكا او الرمل الابيض - الدولومايت ..... ) واعتقد ان كربونات الكالسيوم لن تفيدنا فى هذه الحاله.
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أشكرك أخي الكريم على التحليل الموضوعي الذي تقوم به و سأقوم بالبحث عن المواد الأولية 
و الله الموفق


----------



## chemicaleng (19 يوليو 2010)

أبو 14 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أشكرك أخي الكريم على التحليل الموضوعي الذي تقوم به و سأقوم بالبحث عن المواد الأولية
> و الله الموفق



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
لا شكر على واجب والشكر لله وحده ونحن نتعاون سويا للوصول لنتيجه تلبى احتياجاتك وتفيد الاخوه الكرام هنا وفى انتظار نتيجه بحثك عن المواد الاوليه المناسبه.
الله الموفق


----------

